# What car are you taking to Waxstock?



## Mish (Oct 8, 2012)

What car will you be detailing and taking to Waxstock?

I am taking my partners BMW 840CI which I detailed yesterday


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

My trusty old Volvo that I've had for many years, nearly 200k miles on her now since I got her from nearly new... hopefully still capable of turning heads, but ultimately its a workhorse so not a pristine garage queen!

Here she is today, I'm working away on her following neglect and hard work through the winter...


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

2014 Fiesta ST2 by JTB_ST2, on Flickr

Hopefully minus all the dead flies stuck to the front :lol:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Taking the Vectra then perhaps I can get some opinions on what do with it. E.g turn it into a project or sell it....


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

littlejack said:


> Taking the Vectra then perhaps I can get some opinions on what do with it. E.g turn it into a project or sell it....


project it, fit vxr astra running gear and make it a sleeper, it will be ace


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

muzzer42 said:


> project it, fit vxr astra running gear and make it a sleeper, it will be ace


sounds like a plan its a 2.2 sri


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Insignia sports tourer for me


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

be my E220 Saloon & the bro's VXR.


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'll be in my focus ST


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm hoping to make it...fingers crossed...

ill be in the 32 if i am.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

littlejack said:


> sounds like a plan its a 2.2 sri


You know it makes sense, keep it looking standard but with a stage 1 remap on the vxr engine, should be a right giggle :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

muzzer42 said:


> You know it makes sense, keep it looking standard but with a stage 1 remap on the vxr engine, should be a right giggle :thumb:


Or a vxr 8 lump. May have to change a good few things though lol.

Anyway keep it. Love the vectras. Never owned one but have the newer brother the insignia


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

By the time you convert to a vxr engine and al the upgrades you may aswell have bought one ...


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I'll probably walk it.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Supercharged Lotus


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Hopefully I won't fill the boot with cleaning stuff!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

My mk1 fabia vrs


----------



## Mish (Oct 8, 2012)

Hopefully I won't fill the boot with cleaning stuff![/QUOTE]

That's what I'm worried about


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

I'll be taking my mk5 gti


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The Ferrari.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Jord said:


> 2014 Fiesta ST2 by JTB_ST2, on Flickr
> 
> Hopefully minus all the dead flies stuck to the front :lol:


That should be illegal :argie:


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Not this as I had planned, not quite done lol!!!!


So will probably just jump in with my mate in has A3 as the barge is not up to standard yet!


----------



## copier_guy (Jun 19, 2014)

Vauxhall Zafira.

Parked far away from all your nice cars:wave:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

A nice and swirly .... Megane R26


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Unless I can bag the new M3 from work that's yas marina blue...

I'll be attending in my own car. White astra nurburgring. Some will remember I was there last year at the arrive n shine.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Not sure, either the clio v6 or the clio 172. Probably the 172, excuse the front bumper if I do


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

An enterprise rental van :lol:


----------



## vick (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll be in this ......if I get it sorted over the weekend :driver:


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Me and my mrs will be there in our BMW M135I.


----------



## Tom J (Mar 29, 2009)

I've got a recently purchased Seat Ibiza (in black), as I sold me Megane 225, I bought the ibiza from new, and it still hasn't been detailed properly yet as I haven't had the time/weather/space to do it.. Its already got a scratch on the rear bumper which I'm hoping someone will give me some advice on how to remove as it's only a few months old so don't want to spray it if I can help it


----------



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

I'll be in my Golf MK6 GT TDI


----------



## corno (Jul 8, 2013)

Should be there in my new-to-me, not yet detailed so excuse the swirls and left over wax from previous owners I've not yet had time to tidy up!


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

This is what I will be in, Be swirl free and gleaming by then, although the 2 hour drive may have something to say about that!


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

I'll be in my silver mondeo st. Told the missus I've got to give it a clean on Saturday- "but no one's going to be looking at your car" she said! After all these years she still doesn't get it!!!


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Will be heading down in this from west lothian so if you pass me give me a wave lol

Ignore the swirls as thats next on the list to be sorted


----------



## PieBoy1994 (Jun 22, 2014)

Jord said:


> 2014 Fiesta ST2 by JTB_ST2, on Flickr
> 
> Hopefully minus all the dead flies stuck to the front :lol:


i like that :argie:


----------



## BC911 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ready for ...










... Waxstock I think .


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll be there in a mclaren p1.


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Someone get a photo of the car park... All that OCD the cars will be perfectly aligned and in alternate spaces :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Will be arriving in the shop truck:



Along with the vans.

James


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Obsession Wax said:


> This is what I will be in, Be swirl free and gleaming by then, although the 2 hour drive may have something to say about that!


Swirl free. No pressure then lol


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Love the sound of the R8's lovely looking motor there jay


----------



## Great_Unwashed (Mar 17, 2014)

Long time lurker but first post and first Waxstock. I'll be heading across from Leicester and bring this...although it is not as clean (needless to say i won't be entering the show and shine)

Daniel


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Cls63 amg...


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

2011 Seat Leon Ecomotve...the fiancee car as mine is a shed!

Richard


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Impreza sti.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

White c63 Amg:driver:


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Hoping to get a lift in tpic's Bora, should be cleaner than my A6 after a week travelling around south west Cork - plus the council recently resurfaced our estate roads which means the car needs a tardis bath !!!


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello folks,

Just prepared this for display in the windscreen...










It'll be my first Waxstock and I'll be found somewhere around the ArtDeShine
stand. Either that, or I'll be doing demos of ADK Obsidian or the ADS clay cloth.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Just arrived in Coventry with my trusty Citroen C4 daily driver (and unlike the pic below, it's minging). Just settling into my hotel for the evening.


The Finished Article by Chris Green, on Flickr

Downside of doing a lot of international travel recently, there hasn't been any time to clean it or get the 80 tonnes of Hampshire bugs off the front bumper. Mind you, added quite a few to the collection on the drive up the M40 just now. All the more reason to buy some new toys tomorrow and try them out on the car next weekend.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Ended up bringing a hire car down instead... Volvo is being prepped for possible sale now, along with the Forester as a possibility of replacing both with one car, a Subaru Outback. Nice to have two cars, sometimes though, the head must rule the decisions.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

neilos said:


> Cls63 amg...


Think I just saw you at the BP garage on the A45, very shiny black CL63?


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

The wifes Fiesta ST wearing Obsession wax.


----------



## matt.allen123 (Feb 4, 2013)

My Polo GTI wearing Carbon Collectives new coating Oracle!


----------



## Mish (Oct 8, 2012)

I've just finished giving the 840 a once over. Should be gleaming now for. Fun day tomorrow.

Just need to figure out what time to get there to enter show and shine?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

If, and it's a pretty big if at the moment I do make it over tomorrow I'll be in this:



Which is not as clean as I'd like it to be, but time is not something I have to be able to work on such a big bugger!


----------

